# We came, We saw, We conquered our Nose Work competition



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am really proud of you! Super proud. Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Way to overcome the challenges!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow Congrats! This sounds so interesting adn I hope one day my boy can compete in nosework.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fine results - kudos to you and Babykins - proud of you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

thanks Click, Twyla, scooterscout99, Asta's Mom. Looking back it was a very rewarding experience.

Mysticrealm - I know Asher will be great. He's figured it out, now he just needs lots of practice in various place, different containers etc.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I am so glad that your DH accompanied you, so that you didn’t need to worry about Babykins being alone in the car. Sounds like he’s all in for your clever girl’s performance career!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mfmst, Thanks.

Haha, Babykins has Daddy wrapped around her paw. In the evening when she is very tired, she climbs up on his chest and lays down and puts her head on his shoulder and goes to sleep. OMG not only is it cute, but she's made a special bond with him. Daddy's little girl.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got my results. I have a really good working nose work dog. We came in second for most events, one first. The worst we did was 3rd. This was in a large group of dogs. I had no idea she would be sooooooo good. 

I was thinking of quitting since we do so many dog sports and lessons have been spotty. Lessons are on Saturday and always being canceled or class not held because our club has a competition or the trainers are going to competitions or I’m going to a competition. Plus the trainer has a health issue so there’s no classes for next session. Not my trainers fault, she’s dedicated and excellent just nose work gets the leftovers after the other dog sports. I think I need to find a weekday class that meets regularly. Or do as some people do and take private lessons.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wowzer, how complex that all was. You did a great strategic management plan. Congratulations.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Catherine. 

The complexity is incredible. They needed 40 areas, some indoors and some outside and all of them had to a hidden from anyone who wasn’t competing. You couldn’t have a team walking past you to get to an elevator or the stairwell. Plus reactive dogs needed space to wait, this is one sport where reactive dogs can participate. They needed to keep dogs entering the trial to compete away from dogs leaving. Mostly you entered one door and left by another so they needed areas with two exits not near each other or near others. Lots of paper stuck on Windows so no one could peak in and signs on doors not to enter. 

Some university professors came either to work in their office or just to see what we were doing adding to confusion. 

Anyone putting on a trial like this in an unusual location deserves ton of credit.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Catherine. 

The complexity is incredible. They needed 40 areas, some indoors and some outside and all of them had to a hidden from anyone who wasn’t competing. You couldn’t have a team walking past you to get to an elevator or the stairwell. Plus reactive dogs needed space to wait, this is one sport where reactive dogs can participate. They needed to keep dogs entering the trial to compete away from dogs leaving. Mostly you entered one door and left by another so they needed areas with two exits not near each other or near others. Lots of paper stuck on Windows so no one could peak in and signs on doors not to enter. Because this was a nesting of two trials they designed it so once you competed in interior trial one they walked you over to immediately compete in interiors trial two. Which added another layer of complexity in determining locations. For a single trial they need 20 areas. 

Some university professors came either to work in their office or just to see what we were doing adding to confusion. 

Anyone putting on a trial like this in an unusual location deserves ton of credit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar I have an very good understanding of logistics for rally, obedience, agility and even for tracking, but that just sounds like a very intense scene (more than I might find fun). I am personally not sure I want to take on learning those strategy issues along with the rules for another sport at this point. I am happy I am now on my summer schedule of class at night and having my days mostly all open for training. I will be focusing on moving along with triple Qs in rally for Lily and honing her master level runs to get those so far sort of elusive master points and I will be teaching Javelin gloves and utility scent discrimination plus getting his novice and open exercises trial ready so we can start campaigning together. Campaigning Lily in rally and Javelin in obedience are important to me and I will stick with those, but I have huge respect for those who can move back and forth between sports as you are doing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do see a benefit from nose work with her retrieves, she confident to go anywhere to pick up her dumbbell because she’s been rewarded for sticking her nose all kinds of places following scent. 

I’m hoping that since she understands nose work and can pick up my scent in Handler Discrimination that those skills will help with utility scent articles.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I have to admit I am with Catherine on this. I cannot imagine trialing in Nosework. It sounds overwhelming from your description. I think I would be afraid of getting lost, being in the wrong place when I am supposed to be somewhere else. In obedience and rally, we set up crate camp in one place and form home base. My hats off to anyone who competes in Nosework. It's truly an accomplishment to keep your head on straight for that long. Congratulations again. Great job.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! It sounds soooo complex! I'm happy that you & Babykins did so well and that even the hubby enjoyed himself! As complex as it sounds, it looks like Babykins is excelling!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks MollyMuiMa.

Click and Lily - I much prefer a central indoor crating area. The idea of crating from my car really panicked me. But I found it worked and wasn't terrible, I'm happy to do it again as long as I have DH to help and he is eager to help. Without his help I probably would skip it. I think it's good to challenge myself every once and a while. I would not want to do this every trial. Some people crate from the car for rally, obedience and agility. My first AKC rally trial at my club was so crowded there was no room for crates inside - Babykins and I had to stand squished in a corner. 

There's one huge benefit for me in nose work - unlike agility, rally and obedience where I'm so anxiety ridden that I can barely function in a competition ...... nose work is the opposite. I can compete with the most minimal of butterflies. It's allowing me to rehearse going into a competition with the best attitude - the attitude and behavior that I would like entering the other dog competitions.

I don't have anxiety in nose work was because while I had good hopes my dog would find the hide within the time limit, I thought she was slow and not competitive for the top placements. I was happy with her coming in 20th or 15th - all I wanted was the Q towards a title. I didn't realize she would be in the top, in the group that earns placement ribbons. That's a welcome, unexpected bonus.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Congrats! And thank you so much for the excellent description of the event - may well help somebody in the future. Having been on the organizing team of tracking tests cannot even imagine the complexity you describe here. Tracking usually has only about 6 - 8 teams competing and it takes a good two days organizing to pull that off with all volunteers and is always at a loss for the club.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Moni - I unfortunately write toooooo much and probably bore a lot of readers...... but I did want to give those who don't do nose work, or who might be interested in doing it a taste of what it's like. I know when I'm a beginner and started out I love to read about other's experiences - it helps me prepare.

Scent work is still pretty new to AKC, my club and others are still figuring out how to best handle such a complex trial. I was thrilled that my club acknowledged the problems from Saturday and made positive changes to make it smoother on Sunday.

There is a tracking group here that's been trying to organize. They used to be active but fell apart. Unfortunately they are meeting quite far from my house so I've decided not to try it. Are you participating in tracking currently?


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Skylar I used to be super involved in tracking for about 10 years - was VP and chairperson, tracklayer, driver, secretary for so many tests but have 'retired" since I lost my Dalmatian. It is a shame really because Louie would be an awesome tracker. He has the immense drive that is needed. It would be quite interesting to present him to a few of my tracking friends since I have no doubt that with 2 - 3 training sessions he could get certified for competition.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Skylar, sorry I'm so late to your thread...been having some intermittent health issues the last couple days and haven't been online much. But I just now read through your thread and OMIGOSH! You done good girls! And your hubby...how wonderful that he is so supportive and helpful. My goodness, you've worked hard and deserve and earned everything you got. 

Congratulations to such a good team. It does sound chaotic and complicated. I'd have trouble with that too. But you came through so well. You've got gumption! I was worried about the weather and the car crating business...but it really helped to have your husband there to help, didn't it? I'm really impressed with how it all came together and how well you guys did. Kudos!:first::dancing::dance2:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Moni, I bet minipoos are great at tracking. The person starting our local tracking club back up has cocker spaniels.... I think the long ears helps in trapping the scent. 

Thanks Poodlegeguiled. You had your own excitement with the ER so we both had interesting challenges to deal with.


----------

